

Our first big hack event was a huge success. Here's how (and why) we did it. - awwstn2
http://blog.singly.com/2012/06/13/our-first-big-hack-event-was-a-total-success-heres-how-and-why-we-did-it/

======
megablast
Nice one, but could not find any information about what was created?

~~~
_pius
This should be all of them: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4061162>

